# Darcy at Taunton



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

we had a great day at Taunton yesterday, Darcy did so well, he got a first in his open plus B.O.B. plus hewas awarded a P.C. . in his side classes he got a first and a third, so we came away from the show very pleased , i hope you like the pics...........best wishes and congratulations to all that did so well yesterday at all the shows..............CHRIS.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

well done Darcy and Chris!


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

congratulations


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Really well done! 

I meant to come & find you, but the hall was so crowded & hot for most of the day, I took time out from the hall.
It was a lovely day all round though!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Congratulations well done  great pics  *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*CONGRATS Chris & Darcy, a fab day all round*


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Well done Chris!!! and was lovely to meet you too!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

well done chris and darcy, those bob medals are lovely


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, Chris, you got a new bezzy mate now*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

yes Jen they are, it was really nice to recieve a medal for BOB, i think more clubs should do that too


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Bite Me Baby ............:d:d:d:d


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*PMSL*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

Well done!

Loads of Show Brags this week on Pet Forums - Mark ought to do a Specific Show Brag section for them all


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Congratulations, he looks really pround of his rosettes and medal.


----------



## DizzyLizzie (Aug 19, 2008)

Congratulations and Well done! he looks very proud!


----------



## TinkersGal (Sep 5, 2008)

Well done & congratulations!!!!! Brill news!!!


----------

